# Norah Jones - AMAZING!



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Just the most superb voice and EVERY track on her album is amazing!


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

oh yes i agree with you,

i like that "come away with me in the night" OOoo it makes me shiver. i can see why it reached no.1 in the album charts.

Nix


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> oh yes i agree with you,
> 
> i like that "come away with me in the night" OOoo it makes me shiver. i can see why it reached no.1 in the album charts.
> 
> Nix


Agree with the birthday gal! Love that track.
You know she got Indian blood in her... Ravi Shankar is her father! True.
m


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

got it lats week havent even listened to it yet :-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> got it lats week havent even listened to it yet :-/


Jonah, what are you waiting for m8  How about listening to it now! It's the ultimate chill album.

mayur


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

its in my desk @ work  and down loading the sugar hill band ;D [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

had the album for a while now very good to chill to


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

I'd agree with that - great on a sunday afternoon with a drink or 3 as well...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Norah -=yawn=- Jones - they gave her all those awards so that everyone will rush out and get her album - she will become rich - retire after 2nd album and fade away - thankfully.......
Bit like that lady - ".....talking about revolution" song - her album had to be the shittiest ever - but people bought it - and where is she now - relegated to the "Hits or the 80s" channels on cable/sky


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's OK - a bit played to death. File next to Corrs, Lighthouse Family, Chris Rea, Sade.......


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Norah -=yawn=- Jones - they gave her all those awards so that everyone will rush out and get her album - she will become rich - retire after 2nd album and fade away - thankfully.......
> Bit like that lady - ".....talking about revolution" song - her album had to be the shittiest ever - but people bought it - and where is she now - relegated to the "Hits or the 80s" channels on cable/sky


SainTT you are talking about Tracy Chapman and:

a) it's not a bad album, her debut
b) she's made a number of albums since - the last two at least have both been pretty reasonable and have also achieved reasonable success

I'm not her greatest fan ever but your comments I feel are a bit on the harsh side. If you think that's the worst album ever then yiou can't have been exposed to much mate ! 

Damian


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Norah -=yawn=- Jones - they gave her all those awards so that everyone will rush out and get her album - she will become rich - retire after 2nd album and fade away - thankfully.......
> Bit like that lady - ".....talking about revolution" song - her album had to be the shittiest ever - but people bought it - and where is she now - relegated to the "Hits or the 80s" channels on cable/sky


You once again are talking a load of trash. Â Secondly, if you knew anything about the subject, Tracy Chapman is doing VERY well and has subsequently released a bunch of albums since "Talking about a revolution". Once again and true to form you have just let everyone know a bit more about the size of the space between your ears... which by the way need a fair bit of adjusting!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Six albums in total for Tracy Chapman and are all pretty good. Norah, however, is in a different league. She has the voice that attracts the older listener and the younger listener alike. The DVD, 'live in New Orleans' is top notch.

At the moment though, she's singing a lot of other peoples songs, she needs to write and produce more of her own if she expects a future.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oooooooo I think I touched a nerve here - obviously some TC fans here - but ulitmately I think I found my cure for insomnia.........each to their own.......I am sure if I mentioned a few bands I like you guys would be equally scathing.
And the space between my ears - filled up with brains luv unless of course being a TC fans yours has numbed and become an inactive ball of grey mush...... ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> oooooooo I think I touched a nerve here - obviously some TC fans here - but ulitmately I think I found my cure for insomnia.........each to their own.......I am sure if I mentioned a few bands I like you guys would be equally scathing.
> And the space between my ears - filled up with brains luv unless of course being a TC fans yours has numbed and become an inactive ball of grey mush...... ;D


Touche'.. hehehe Â ;D ok... we'll agree to have some differing choice in music. It's just that Norah is soo nice... and she's probably been taken by some big bass playing finger pushing sod 
:'( Â You did strike a chord there... sniff sniff....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## original_tt (Mar 11, 2003)

??? sorry - it's bland boring crap.
If you want to listen to a wonderful female singer/songwriter who has been neglected for many years listen to AIMEE MANN (try the soundtrack to Magnolia for starters.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bought Aaliyah the other day that is a good album aswell


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Obviously a fan of larger arses then?  ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erm - if you want to call FHBlue that then thats upto you - I was just acknowledging FHBs' acknowledgment.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Erm - if you want to call FHBlue that then thats upto you - I was just acknowledging FHBs' acknowledgment.


Oedipus. Denial ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

My tste is varied and must say it one of those ablums for a cetain moment, very good jazzy ring to it,bit like the jazz of old [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

... at least she isn't friggin' celine dion! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ley link=board=OffTop;num=1049834814;start=20#22 date=04/12/03 at 12:40:37]... at least she isn't friggin' celine dion! Â [smiley=bomb.gif]


Norah frigging Celine. Hmmmm...that's a marketable DVD


----------

